# My home made clamps



## Mountain (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a number of clamps but they are all in the 3 inch to 1 foot range, I needed some four feet long last week and was realizing eventually it would be handy to have clamps as long as six or seven feet long.

I have about 150 feet of 1 inch thick wall pipe laying around the place, it was here when we bought the place. I figured it shouldn't be too hard to make some pieces to slide over that pipe to make some clamps in whatever lengths I may ever need.

I now have the first basic proto type of my design basically done. I still need to get the right length bolts and attach the end blocks to them and weld up a handle for tightening them yet. I have to make it to town before I can do that.

But here is the basic idea as it now sets.


















I figure I will make 10 or 12 of these heads and then cut a few pieces of pipe to 4 foot, 6 foot etc, then I can just swap heads onto whatever pipe lengths I may need at any given time.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Interesting concept Ed.

Subscribed!

PS, in case I missed your intro welcome to WWT!


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like you did the welding. You might want to weld a large washer to the head of the bolt for the handle.


----------

